# PRESIDENTEZ CAR CLUB 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC DALLAS ,TX. ∙



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

WE ARE HAVING OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT "LYNN CREEK PARK" AT JOE POOL LAKE MAY 2OTH, WE WILL BE LOCATED AT PAVILLION #3, I WILL POST MORE INFO AS TIME GETS NEAR !


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Boulevard Aces will be there


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT ,WE WIL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES FOR BEST CAR,BEST TRUCK AND MAYBE BEST HOPPER IF WE CAN GET SOME OUT THERE ,MORE INFO COMING SOON ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 28 2007, 07:18 PM~7572732
> *APPRECIATE ALL THE SUPPORT ,WE WIL BE GIVING AWAY TROPHIES FOR BEST CAR,BEST TRUCK AND MAYBE BEST HOPPER IF WE CAN GET SOME OUT THERE ,MORE INFO COMING SOON !  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep us posted Tiny


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

ORALE WIIL BE THERE HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ............DALLAS LOWRIDERS TAMBIEN :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLo_19_@Mar 29 2007, 10:09 AM~7576313
> *ORALE WIIL BE THERE HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ............DALLAS LOWRIDERS TAMBIEN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2007, 11:30 AM~7576907
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Hey homie, did you invite your friend the cowboy or should I see if he is available to go :0 

How about the pop locking fool?

Dont forget about your peoples homie


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 29 2007, 12:12 PM~7577270
> *Hey homie, did you invite your friend the cowboy or should I see if he is available to go  :0
> 
> How about the pop locking fool?
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: BRING THEM ALL ON DOWN ,WE WILL SEE THAT THEY GET TAKEN VERY GOOD CARE OF ! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*INSTEAD OF TROPHYS ,WE ARE GIVING AWAY PLAQUES FOR BEST OVERALL CAR,BEST OVERALL TRUCK, AND BEST HOPPER ,THEY ARE NICE SIZE PLAQUES ,MORE INFO COMING SOON ! *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2007, 09:55 AM~7576216
> *Keep us posted Tiny
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 29 2007, 09:09 PM~7580828
> *INSTEAD OF TROPHYS ,WE ARE GIVING AWAY PLAQUES FOR BEST OVERALL CAR,BEST OVERALL TRUCK, AND BEST HOPPER ,THEY ARE NICE SIZE PLAQUES ,MORE INFO COMING SOON !
> *


Cool.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY TINY WE STILL GONNA DO THE SHIRTS WITH THE LAYILOW NAME ON THEM OR WHAT. CUZ I'LL HAVE MY GUY DO MINE LET ME KNOW WHATS UP.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 30 2007, 01:26 PM~7585427
> *HEY TINY WE STILL GONNA DO THE SHIRTS WITH THE LAYILOW NAME ON THEM OR WHAT. CUZ I'LL HAVE MY GUY DO MINE LET ME KNOW WHATS UP.
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 30 2007, 12:56 PM~7585704
> *:0
> *




WHAT DO YOU MEAN :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 30 2007, 02:05 PM~7585777
> *WHAT DO YOU MEAN  :0
> *


Matching LIL shirts with your names on them....I didnt get the memo :uh:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there hope







fully my regal hopper will be ready my lincoln aint hopping good


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## domino1979 (Mar 9, 2007)

hell ya its my bday on the 21 of may , letrs get the picnics on this year


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by domino1979_@Mar 30 2007, 09:31 PM~7588231
> *hell ya its my bday on the 21 of may ,  letrs get the picnics on this year
> *


SINCE IT'S CLOSE 2 YOUR BIRTHDAY,YOU GET TO BRING THE BEER ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@Mar 30 2007, 02:12 PM~7585834
> *ill be there hope
> 
> 
> ...


BRING IT ON DOWN HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

i may b there


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 28 2007, 02:56 PM~7570538
> *:thumbsup:
> *


TELL MOSES WE GOING TO HAVE A D.J. OUT THERE SO HE CAN GET HIS GROOVE ON, PURO TEJANO Y RANCHERAS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 3 2007, 08:47 PM~7613291
> *TELL MOSES WE GOING TO HAVE A D.J. OUT THERE SO HE CAN GET HIS GROOVE ON, PURO TEJANO Y  RANCHERAS  !  :thumbsup:
> *


already he said to have a big girl ready for him to dance with :cheesy:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 4 2007, 11:24 AM~7616933
> *already he said to have a big girl ready for him to dance with :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

link to a better flyer than what I posted last night.

http://item.slide.com/r/1/51/i/RDwBYS20yz_...xPuOUcb9Q-rCjo/


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

thats a nice flyer :biggrin:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2007, 10:53 AM~7623907
> *thats a nice flyer :biggrin:
> *



x2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2007, 10:53 AM~7623907
> *thats a nice flyer :biggrin:
> *


*GRACIAS !* :thumbsup:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 5 2007, 10:53 AM~7623907
> *thats a nice flyer :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

tiny email me the flier as a attachment...


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 4 2007, 08:41 PM~7621513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

cant wait..............


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BUMP FOR THE PRESIDENTS


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

cant wait,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 13 2007, 11:35 AM~7683611
> *BUMP FOR THE PRESIDENTS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

ILL BE THERE... :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 17 2007, 06:09 PM~7714227
> *ILL BE THERE... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 17 2007, 05:09 PM~7714227
> *ILL BE THERE... :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


SUCKA


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*31 DAYS TO GO, DAMN THAT SHIT GOES BY FAST !*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 19 2007, 09:11 AM~7727002
> *31 DAYS TO GO, DAMN THAT SHIT GOES BY FAST !
> *


It'll be here before you know it.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*JUST ADDED A PLAQUE FOR "VOLLEYBALL CHAMPIONS", OAK CLIFF C.C. IS LETTING US USE THIER NET,WE APPRECIATE THAT ,SO WHOEVER IS DOWN 4 SOME VOLLEYBALL GET YOUR CREW TOGETHER ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Apr 23 2007, 03:03 PM~7756167
> *JUST ADDED A PLAQUE FOR "VOLLEYBALL CHAMPIONS", OAK CLIFF C.C. IS LETTING US USE THIER NET,WE APPRECIATE THAT ,SO WHOEVER IS DOWN 4 SOME VOLLEYBALL GET YOUR CREW TOGETHER !  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

whats the cover charge?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

hey sophia, what's up..............

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 24 2007, 11:30 AM~7762321
> *whats the  cover charge?
> *


$10 AT THE GATE .


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Nothing just getting ready to close the school year OUT!!!!!



> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 24 2007, 01:40 PM~7763654
> *hey sophia, what's up..............
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

SAY TINY I DON'T WANT TO HEAR NO EXCUSES (I MEAN BULLSHIT) WHEN I BEAT YOUR ASS IN DOMINOS AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER CAUSE THIS SHIT IS GETTING BORED TO ME!!!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Apr 26 2007, 03:32 PM~7779959
> *SAY TINY I DON'T WANT TO HEAR NO EXCUSES (I MEAN BULLSHIT) WHEN I BEAT YOUR ASS IN DOMINOS AGAIN AND AGAIN AND AGAIN AND OVER AND OVER  AND OVER CAUSE THIS SHIT IS GETTING BORED TO ME!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

Note: This not a ULA Event


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

23 DAYS AWAY!!!!!


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

bump 4 Presidentez !!! ttmft


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Apr 27 2007, 07:26 PM~7788769
> *21 DAYS AWAY!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@Apr 28 2007, 09:53 AM~7791182
> *bump 4 Presidentez !!!  ttmft
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*19 DAYZ TO GO !*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 1 2007, 01:28 PM~7812067
> *19 DAYZ TO GO !
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I thought this show was last week???? The dates are messed up....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 2 2007, 06:13 AM~7817072
> *I thought this show was last week???? The dates are messed up....
> *


*OUR PICNIC, IT'S STILL 18 DAYZ AWAY ! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 2 2007, 02:32 PM~7820322
> *OUR PICNIC, IT'S STILL  18 DAYZ AWAY  !
> *


Did you say 18 pack??!!!....oh my bad, you said 18 days...... lol

Q-vo Tiny.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 2 2007, 02:44 PM~7820388
> *Did you say 18 pack??!!!....oh my bad, you said 18 days...... lol
> 
> Q-vo Tiny.
> *


NADA BRO, TRYING 2 GET READY, YOU CAN BRING US SOME OF THEM 18 PACKS THOUGH, NOMAS QUE SEAN BUDWEISER !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Apr 4 2007, 11:24 AM~7616933
> *already he said to have a big girl ready for him to dance with :cheesy:
> *


ORALE BRO, TELL MOSES WE GOT THE "DJ'S" READY,WE GOT SOME LITTLE CATS OUT OF OAK CLIFF CALLED THE " OAK CLIFF KINGS OF KRUNK " ,THEY ARE READY 2 TEAR IT UP ! :thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 2 2007, 02:32 PM~7820322
> *OUR PICNIC, IT'S STILL  18 DAYZ AWAY  !
> *


That's the only thing that matters right Tiny... :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 28 2007, 07:21 PM~7572287
> * Boulevard Aces will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## muhammad a chess (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

:biggrin:   :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

ttt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*16 DAYS 2 GO !!!!*


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

Tiny... is it gonna be at Joe Pool Lake or Mt Creek ??


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@May 4 2007, 03:40 PM~7835841
> *Tiny... is it gonna be at Joe Pool Lake or Mt Creek ??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I FUCKED UP YESTERDAY AT THE MEETING AND SAID MOUNTAIN CREEK BRO,BUT NO,IT'S STILL AT JOE POOL LAKE AT "LYNN CREEK PARK " PAVILLION #3 . :thumbsup:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)




----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ill be there in this hopully i have my guts finished


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by newhopper_@May 6 2007, 03:46 PM~7844895
> *ill be there in this hopully i have my guts finished
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*13 DAYZ 2 GO !*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*12 DAYS TO GO !*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

who's ready for volley ball :scrutinize:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 8 2007, 09:05 AM~7857814
> *12 DAYS TO GO !
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7858468
> *who's ready for volley ball :scrutinize:
> *


*WE GOT THE PLAQUE READY 4 THE WINNERS ! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope to have my car ready for your picnic... It'll be close..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2007, 11:38 AM~7867140
> *Hope to have my car ready for your picnic... It'll be close..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

*11 DAYS AWAY !!!!!!!!*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7858468
> *who's ready for volley ball :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

lets do it!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMBITIONZ_@May 10 2007, 08:10 PM~7878849
> *lets do it!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*7 DAYZ TO GO !* :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

OK,HERES THE DEAL THE PAVILION PART IS KIND OF SMALL ,WE ARE GOING TO SET -UP A SMALL PART FOR THE HOP,AND WE WOULD LIKE AT LEAST ONE CAR FROM EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE MIDDLE ALSO ,IF ITS POSSIBLE ,WE ARE GETTING THERE EARLY TO SET-UP THE SPOT, EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO BRING THIER GRILL BY THE THE PAVILLION IF THEY WANT TOO ,THE D.J. WILL BE RIGHT THERE , THE EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER CHANCE ON GETTING A GOOD SPOT ,THANKS IN ADVANCE TO WHOEVER SUPPORTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 12 2007, 11:12 PM~7891706
> *7 DAYZ TO GO ! :thumbsup:
> *


How many more days T?

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

SEE YA'LL SUNDAY.......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 14 2007, 12:19 PM~7900223
> *How many more days T?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: *6 MORE DAYZ TO GO,YOU BRINGING YOUR BUDDY THE COWBOY !  !* :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THE BIG "M" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 13 2007, 10:04 AM~7893206
> *OK,HERES THE DEAL THE PAVILION PART IS KIND OF SMALL ,WE ARE GOING TO SET -UP A SMALL PART FOR THE HOP,AND WE WOULD LIKE AT LEAST ONE CAR FROM EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE MIDDLE ALSO ,IF ITS POSSIBLE[/B] ,WE ARE GETTING THERE EARLY TO SET-UP THE SPOT,    EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO BRING THIER GRILL BY THE THE PAVILLION IF THEY WANT TOO ,THE D.J. WILL BE RIGHT  THERE , THE EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER CHANCE ON GETTING A GOOD SPOT ,THANKS IN ADVANCE TO WHOEVER SUPPORTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !
> *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

who's ready for that volley ball :scrutinize:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 14 2007, 04:46 PM~7901769
> *:uh: 6 MORE DAYZ TO GO,YOU BRINGING YOUR BUDDY THE COWBOY !  ! :biggrin:
> *


WTF....:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Just dont get him drunk, he might kick your ass :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 15 2007, 10:33 AM~7907841
> *WTF....:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just dont get him drunk, he might kick your ass  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: *DON'T BRING HIM BY THEN ! * :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@May 9 2007, 04:18 PM~7869253
> *<span style='color:gray'>THIS SUNDAY,RAIN OR SHINE !* :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 15 2007, 02:16 PM~7908930
> *:uh: DON'T BRING HIM BY THEN !   :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You just dont want him drinking all your beer :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 15 2007, 05:29 AM~7906545
> *who's ready for that volley ball :scrutinize:
> *


 :uh: *WE GOT THE "VOLLEYBALL CHAMPS " PLAQUE READY THE WINNERS ! *


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Whats up Homies Techniques will be there


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

lets do this


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@May 15 2007, 09:15 PM~7912336
> *Whats up Homies Techniques will be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*TINY, ANY ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS?*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 16 2007, 09:27 AM~7915117
> *TINY,  ANY ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS?
> *


WE SHOULD HAVE A JUMPING BALLOON OUT THERE FOR THE KIDS .


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 16 2007, 11:23 AM~7915590
> *WE SHOULD HAVE A JUMPING BALLOON OUT THERE FOR THE KIDS .
> *


*ORALE...THANX. *


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 16 2007, 09:27 AM~7915117
> *TINY,  ANY ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS?
> *


get youre crew ready homie for that volley ball :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 16 2007, 12:25 PM~7916116
> *get youre crew ready  homie for that volley ball :biggrin:
> *


*ORALE...
I THINK YOU'RE THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO GET HIS CREW READY.
Q-VO?* :nicoderm:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 16 2007, 11:28 AM~7916141
> *ORALE...
> I THINK YOU'RE THE ONE THAT NEEDS TO GET HIS CREW READY.
> Q-VO?  :nicoderm:
> *


 :roflmao: estodo loco will be ready


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 16 2007, 12:33 PM~7916166
> *:roflmao: estodo loco will be ready
> *


*HERE YOU GO HOMIE.* :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:uh:* THANKS FOR THE MAP HOMIE!*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7916166
> *:roflmao: estodo loco will be ready
> *


DAMN BRO, "PUROS DEPORTISTAS" ,IN THE U.L.A. !


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> OK,HERES THE DEAL THE PAVILION PART IS KIND OF SMALL ,WE ARE GOING TO SET -UP A SMALL PART FOR THE HOP,AND WE WOULD LIKE AT LEAST ONE CAR FROM EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE MIDDLE ALSO ,IF ITS POSSIBLE ,WE ARE GETTING THERE EARLY TO SET-UP THE SPOT, EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO BRING THIER GRILL BY THE THE PAVILLION IF THEY WANT TOO ,THE D.J. WILL BE RIGHT THERE , THE EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER CHANCE ON GETTING A GOOD SPOT ,THANKS IN ADVANCE TO WHOEVER SUPPORTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !
> [/quot
> Which Pavillion Tiny


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 27 2007, 07:18 PM~7564368
> *WE ARE HAVING OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC AT "LYNN CREEK PARK" AT JOE POOL LAKE  MAY 2OTH, WE WILL BE LOCATED AT PAVILLION #3, I WILL POST MORE INFO AS TIME GETS NEAR !
> *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> > OK,HERES THE DEAL THE PAVILION PART IS KIND OF SMALL ,WE ARE GOING TO SET -UP A SMALL PART FOR THE HOP,AND WE WOULD LIKE AT LEAST ONE CAR FROM EVERY CAR CLUB IN THE MIDDLE ALSO ,IF ITS POSSIBLE ,WE ARE GETTING THERE EARLY TO SET-UP THE SPOT, EVERYBODY IS WELCOMED TO BRING THIER GRILL BY THE THE PAVILLION IF THEY WANT TOO ,THE D.J. WILL BE RIGHT THERE , THE EARLIER YOU COME THE BETTER CHANCE ON GETTING A GOOD SPOT ,THANKS IN ADVANCE TO WHOEVER SUPPORTS OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC !
> > [/quot
> > Which Pavillion Tiny
> 
> ...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 16 2007, 06:02 PM~7918733
> *DAMN BRO, "PUROS DEPORTISTAS" ,IN THE U.L.A. !
> *


drunk ones but we try :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 16 2007, 02:00 PM~7917211
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE.    :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@May 17 2007, 11:14 AM~7923538
> *drunk ones but we try :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: PUROS VOLLEYBALL PLAYERZ WITH A BEER ON THIER HAND !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Tiny what's up Homie

Look it's been a couple of year since I've been out to Joe Pool Lake got a map from Funk Town coming down the I20 to this place... Iraqi made my memory slip :banghead:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Now we can take one of our small grills... :biggrin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 17 2007, 09:09 PM~7927148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@May 17 2007, 08:09 PM~7927148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight does it have hydros too


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

SO WHOS READY 4 DA PICNIC.. I AM.. SEE EVERY 1 OUT THERE..HOPE WE HAVE A GOOD TIME.. AND POPO'S DONT FUCK IT UP !! SIMON KE SI !! ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ARE GO CARTS ALLOWED IN THE PARK ?
:dunno:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

*NO KIND OF GLASS CONTAINERS ALLOWED,NOT EVEN CUPS OR BOWLS,MANDO TOLD ME THAT THEY ARE VERY STRCIKED ABOUT THIS !*


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 18 2007, 12:20 PM~7930925
> *ARE GO CARTS ALLOWED IN THE PARK ?
> :dunno:
> *


I MADE A CALL AND THEY TOLD ME NO,THAT EVRYTHING THAT ROLLS IN THE PARK HAS TO BE STREET LEGAL .


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* IT' ON TOMORROW !! *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC... Roll'n Deep Homies..


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

See you guys at the lake!!! :wave:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

we are here :biggrin:


----------



## tijuanasean (Aug 11, 2003)

Is there a cost for spectators?


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:no:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*PICS ?????*


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

great picnic


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

MAJESTIX VOLLEYBALL CHAMPS!!! WERE READY TO TAKE ON THE US OLYMPIC ESE, WE WERE LOOKING FOR ESTILO BUT THEY WERE NO WHERE TO BE FOUND? WAS A BAD ASS PICNIC THANKS FOR EVERONE THAT CAME OUT, WEATHER WAS DA SHIT..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 20 2007, 05:24 PM~7942276
> *MAJESTIX VOLLEYBALL CHAMPS!!! WERE READY TO TAKE ON THE US OLYMPIC ESE, WE WERE LOOKING FOR ESTILO BUT THEY WERE NO WHERE TO BE FOUND? WAS A BAD ASS PICNIC THANKS FOR EVERONE THAT CAME OUT, WEATHER WAS DA SHIT..
> *



damn i wanna see pics !


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The picnic was great...
Major Props to Tiny and the Rest of Presidentez for the hospitality and beer!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Get the pics up cuz everybody was snapping pics of the model......

This part of Joe Pool lake is cool ... As long as we don't do something on a holiday I think we should use it again for another picnic......

The law didn't really mess with nobody and who won the hop????


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:cheesy: the picnic was a great success good job homies :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I had a good time at the pinic homies................. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Tiny I hope that your homies got the cars home safe...............


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

No pics yet? 

Either everyone is working or all the homies are hung over :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Homies are working... :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 21 2007, 07:32 AM~7946208
> *No pics yet?
> 
> Either everyone is working or all the homies are hung over  :biggrin:
> *


Come on Mando where them pics at??


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@May 21 2007, 08:02 AM~7946320
> *Come on Mando where them pics at??
> *













:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 











































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nessa5209 (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2007, 05:28 PM~7942300
> *damn i wanna see pics !
> *


 hno:


----------



## SKR Girl (Aug 21, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*HAD A BLAST AT THE PICNIC TINY. 
THANX FOR THE PLAQUE. * :thumbsup:


----------



## LaLo_19 (Apr 4, 2006)

GOOD PICNIC


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

CONGRATS PRESIDENTEZ C.C .......GREAT PICNIC; GREAT TURNOUT.... ...ON BEHALF OF OaK CliFF C.C..


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

FIRST OF ALL WE WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT,THERE WAS WAY MORE PEOPLE THEN WHAT WE EXPECTED ,IT WAS A REAL BIG TURN-OUT ,* I WANT TO CONGRATULATE MAJESTIX FOR WINNING THE VOLLEYBALL PLAQUE , BIG JOHN FROM OAK CLIFF CC WINNING THE BEST TRUCK PLAQUE ,PIDO FROM LOW4LYFE FOR WINNIG THE BEST CAR PLAQUE ,AND LAST TO HOMEBOY FROM 4U2ENVY CC FOR WINNING THE BEST HOPPER PLAQUE AND $175* , I THINK THAT THE WHOLE U.L.A. WAS THERE AND ALSO A FEW OTHER CLUBS, WE ALSO WANT TO THANK BLVD ACES FOR GIVING US A BANNER FOR EVERYBODY TO SIGN , ONCE AGAIN THANKS AND WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE MAJESTX PICNIC SUNDAY !


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 11:36 AM~7947588
> *FIRST OF ALL WE WANT TO THANK EVERYBODY FOR COMING OUT,THERE WAS WAY MORE PEOPLE THEN WHAT WE EXPECTED ,IT WAS A REAL BIG TURN-OUT , I WANT TO CONGRATULATE MAJESTIX FOR WINNING THE VOLLEYBALL PLAQUE ,    BIG JOHN FROM OAK CLIFF CC WINNING THE BEST TRUCK PLAQUE ,PIDO FROM LOW4LYFE FOR WINNIG THE BEST CAR PLAQUE ,AND LAST TO HOMEBOY FROM 4U2ENVY CC FOR WINNING THE BEST HOPPER PLAQUE AND $175 ,  I THINK THAT THE WHOLE U.L.A. WAS THERE AND ALSO A FEW OTHER CLUBS,  WE ALSO WANT TO THANK BLVD ACES FOR GIVING US A BANNER FOR EVERYBODY TO SIGN , ONCE AGAIN THANKS AND WE WILL SEE EVERYBODY AT THE MAJESTX PICNIC SUNDAY !
> *


 :thumbsup: we had a blast it reminded me when the ula use to have the picnic's there good turn out and congrats to the MAJESTIX they did thier thing and came out on top see yall next week


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 21 2007, 08:21 AM~7946411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS MAJESTIX, I SEE YOUR COACH HOLDING THE PLAQUE IN THE MIDDLE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Damn There I go Messing up pics again.......



> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 21 2007, 12:58 PM~7947707
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here are some pics I took


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 21 2007, 08:21 AM~7946411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 


somebody has a booty bite in that first pic.....




the other pics are nice!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

nice pix... :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 01:09 PM~7947777
> *CONGRATS MAJESTIX,  I SEE YOUR COACH HOLDING THE PLAQUE IN THE MIDDLE !  :thumbsup:
> *


pinche Felipe se mira mas pedo que la chingada... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@May 21 2007, 04:58 PM~7949930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: NICE SHOT HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE BEEN ON A BOAT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@May 21 2007, 07:05 PM~7950343
> *:uh: NICE SHOT HOMIE, YOU MUST HAVE BEEN ON A BOAT !  :thumbsup:
> *



yes sir .. have mo pics but them fuckas are 2 heavy top load up..


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Incognito (Sep 6, 2005)

_Congrats on the picnic Tiny had a great time!!!

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02940.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02939.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02938.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02941.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02942.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02943.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02944.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02945.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02948.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02947.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02950.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02951.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02952.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m45/intokablez/DSC02953.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />_


----------



## AMBITIONZ (Apr 2, 2007)

looks like yall had fun i couldnt make it cus 1 of my hoses fuckd up and the truck was sittin 2 low 2 ride it lol


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ESTILO CAR CLUB on their way to Presidenz CC Picnic........*


----------



## Pranks (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice pics............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 22 2007, 08:59 AM~7955005
> *Nice pics............ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS Y I DON'T LIKE LOOKIN AT PICTURES..............CAUSE IT SHOWS ON WHAT U MISSED OUT ON ............FCK !!!! ALA OTRA I'M THERE !!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 22 2007, 11:15 AM~7955116
> *THATS Y I DON'T LIKE LOOKIN AT PICTURES..............CAUSE IT SHOWS ON WHAT U MISSED OUT ON ............FCK !!!! ALA OTRA I'M THERE !!!!
> *


I didn't miss anything homie. I was there in full effect........... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Everyone that took pic's the pic's are bad azz............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@May 21 2007, 04:45 PM~7949843
> *pinche Felipe se mira mas pedo que la chingada... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


IM GOING TO BE CHILLIN WITH HIM ON THE SIDELINES COACHING MY TEAM,IM GOING 2 TRY AND GET A FEW POINTERS FROM HOMIE, SINCE HE GOTS MORE EXPERIENCE AT THIS VOLLEYBALL THING ,I NEED TO GO GET ME ONE OF THEM COACH WHISTLES TODAY,IT'S GOING 2 BE A GOOD ONE !


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@May 20 2007, 09:41 PM~7944186
> *The picnic was great...
> Major Props to Tiny and the Rest of Presidentez for the hospitality and beer!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@May 29 2007, 09:10 PM~8003808
> *
> 
> 
> ...



REAL NICE PICTURES HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 21 2007, 03:16 PM~7949231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIQUE86_@May 21 2007, 07:04 PM~7950720
> *yes sir .. have mo pics but them fuckas are 2 heavy top load up..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KCRIVI71_@May 29 2007, 09:13 PM~8003822
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------

